# ADVICE NEEDED



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 19, 2009)

I've been trying to create a siggy using one of my photos AND IT AINT WORKIN!!! AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!  Is it just too much information or am I doing it all wrong!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 19, 2009)

What's wrong?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 19, 2009)

I get it down to 19.5 kbs and it fails to upload and it's smaller than a postage stamp.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 19, 2009)

Hmmm...

Is it a .JPG, a .BMP or?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 19, 2009)

JPG.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 19, 2009)

ok


----------



## Marcel (Oct 20, 2009)

Ah, the FAQ again: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/official-how-make-signature-thread-10669.html


----------

